# 50 Shades of Grey



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 17, 2012)

Have any of you read it?

I started to, read book 1, read book 2, started book 3 and I got a little bored. Same thing over and over and over.

I have a PDF copy if anyone is interested.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 17, 2012)

I was going to buy them, because a lot of people on FB are raving about it. But then I started reading the reviews, and decided not to. I'm not paying to read a book that's basically just boy meets girl, girl hates boy, boy hates girl, boy and girl eventually marry. LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 17, 2012)

I have not read it, but have heard the same thing. It sounds like the author is not in the practice, just going off holywood type scenerios. I prefer a bit more authentic errotica.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 17, 2012)

I read the first few chapters of the first book and had to put it down... Just wasn't my thing... I didn't find it to be written very well, I found myself "editing" in my mind while reading LOL and... The author is from the UK but The story is set in Washington state, so I found it distracting that in an aparant american book they were using UK verbiage... It was confusing lol


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I have it if any of you want it! lol

I uploaded it to my Kindle and now its just taking up space, so bye bye it goes!

I havent been reading many novels lately, mostly informational stuff. 

I get bored too quickly!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 17, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> I was going to buy them, because a lot of people on FB are raving about it. But then I started reading the reviews, and decided not to. I'm not paying to read a book that's basically just boy meets girl, girl hates boy, boy hates girl, boy and girl eventually marry. LOL


you got it right on point LOL!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 17, 2012)

I have it on my kindle, but I have a lot of books I want to get through first. It doesn't sound that great anyway.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 17, 2012)

I read all 3.

She is a horrible writer, probably the worst I've ever read.

The sex scenes can be a bit cheesy, over the top...and sometimes too much. Like good grief, do you EVER just sit on the couch and watch a movie  I was tired for them! Hahaha

But, I'm glad I read them. Did I love them? Absolutely not. But I went imto them with the right expectations. I didn't expect literary perfection or some mind blowing plot. I read them for entertainment only. I guess I wasn't disappointed because I didn't have high hopes for them really. Just a dumb sex book I guess....

People love to hate on things that get really popular. Heck, I'm happy for the author who did not even write these to get published on paper or even in the US. Good for her!

Oh and Maria, book 3 was my favorite. Or should I say the least boring of them all hahaha


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 17, 2012)

I read on line that it originally was a Twilight fan fiction, with the main characters named Bella and Edward, but the author wanted to get it published so had to change it. That kind of turns me off.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 17, 2012)

Ew! In that case, I'm glad I saved my money.

And Lisa, I'm all for a movie and then to bed...to sleep. LOL


----------



## Toady (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice to see there's some people out there who aren't going "OMG THIS IS THE BEST THING EVAH!!11", I read enough of it on 'Fifty Shades of Suck' to read how badly written it is and not worth wasting my money. My hairdresser who was raving about it lent my mother the first two books and my mother's review of the first one "It's a book"

And Irishbunny you're right, it was a Twilight fan fiction that had bits changed and published, unfortunately it's now known for giving all other fan fiction a bad name and although there's some crap on the internet there's also a lot of good stories.


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 17, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I read all 3.
> 
> She is a horrible writer, probably the worst I've ever read.
> 
> ...



I agree 
I thought they were entertaining. Not particularly well written, but I enjoyed the story.
The third was definitely my favorite too


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2012)

I had been debating on reading them. Based on these reviews, I think I'll pass


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't read them; I think the more authentic D/s type books from people actually in the lifestyle are more fitting and much better reads. It really takes people who have experience with the lifestyle to really pull it off.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 18, 2012)

They just had this on one of the talk shows this morning. The book club associated with it was raving about how good it was. Had been thinking about getting it and reading it, am so glad I saved my money. Give me a good steamy historical romance anyday. lol


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 19, 2012)

A Twilight fan fiction? I didnt know that! I read Wide Awake, that was pretty good.

I only read it because I got it for free and ALL the women in my office were raving about how awesome it was! I thought it was okay, nothing special.

Lisa, I got tired for them too! Lol! If I ever stop reading about rabbits and nic cages i'll read book 3


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2012)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> They just had this on one of the talk shows this morning. The book club associated with it was raving about how good it was. Had been thinking about getting it and reading it, am so glad I saved my money. Give me a good steamy historical romance anyday. lol



If you like historical romance check out the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. http://www.dianagabaldon.com/

They are incredible and have a little something for everyone- romance, history, adventure, magic. They are set in Scotland, at least at first, in two time periods. The author started out as a biologist and so has incredible details. The stories are long and complex, but so addictive. I found the serries on accident when I was in college then got my mom and sister to read them. They both got their friends to read them etc. My mom's friend went to Scotland for vacation just to check out the historic sites mentioned in the books. The sex scenes are very well written and supported by great character development.


----------



## BabyRue (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so glad I am not the only one with no interest in it. I was in Chapters with my friend when it first came out and she was trying to find it but it was sold out and the manager was saying they can't keep it on the shelf and he couldn't understand why because it was one of the worse written books out there. Was enough to keep me from wanting anything to do with it.

I like a book that is well written with a good story line. My favorite smut book series is JD Robbs In Death series. Its Nora Roberts pen name and it has a great story line with just a bit of smut. And well written. I love me some JD Robb.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 20, 2012)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I read on line that it originally was a Twilight fan fiction



Never even heard of it. But that is enough for me not to read it. I read Twilight and that is enough bad writing for me thank you.




hahaha I half expected this topic to be about 50 grey animals XD


----------



## Jessyka (Jul 21, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> I haven't read them; I think the more authentic D/s type books from people actually in the lifestyle are more fitting and much better reads. It really takes people who have experience with the lifestyle to really pull it off.



THIS. SO MUCH THIS.


----------

